# Welcome To The Awbca Subforum



## jonocarroll (2/1/10)

G'Day fellow brewers!

Thanks for visiting the Amateur Winemakers and Brewers Club of Adelaide (AWBCA) SubForum.  As the 2009-2010 beer convenor for the AWBCA, I am pleased to announce our official presence on AHB.

First, a brief intro from our website (www.adelaideferment.org.au);

----------

The Amateur Winemakers & Brewers Club of Adelaide was established in 1972. Our members have a wealth of knowledge and homebrewing experience. The club strives for the following objectives:

- To maintain the traditions of amateur winemaking and brewing.
- To discuss methods and exchange ideas for the mutual improvement of amateur wines and beers.
- To assist beginners in the art.
- To foster good fellowship amongst winemakers, brewers and the lovers of wine and beer. Our meetings are held on the first Tuesday of each month except for January at the Clarence Park Community Centre, corner of East Ave and Canterbury Tce, Black Forest, from 8pm.

Membership costs $25 per annum. Visitors are free.

Bring along a beer or wine to share over stories with fellow brewers and wine makers.

Sip on the homebrew beers or wines from the competitions and feast on the expansive after meeting supper.

If you live in the locality, enjoy making quality homebrew beer and wine and have a few hours to kill please come along.

----------

Along with the 'Blackwood club', the 'Adelaide Club' hosts the annual Australian National Amateur Wine and Beer Show (ANAWBS), bringing together brewers and winemakers from around the country.

The aim of this subforum is to bring the news and events of the AWBCA to the membership base of AHB, particularly the Adelaide members. Already, several general and committee members of the AWBCA are regulars on AHB, and we are always looking for new members. If you would like to see for yourself what a meeting entails, please feel free to drop in one month (no charge), and if you like how the night progresses, please consider returning as a member. We run monthly beer (and for that matter, wine) making competitions (see our website for the competition calendar) and we welcome new entrants, or if you think you've made a particularly good drop (or for that matter, a bad one that you are confused by) that you would like to share please feel free to bring it along.

We are looking forward to some great events coming up in 2010 and beyond, and welcome new suggestions for events and general running of the club. If you have a suggestion or comment for the club that you would like to keep private, please feel free to contact the committee via e-mail (through our webpage). We also have a new facebook page!

Cheers and Beers!

-- on behalf of the AWBCA committee.


----------



## peas_and_corn (3/1/10)

AWBCA also has a Facebook page, for those of you who are into that sort of thing.


----------



## ben_sa (12/2/10)

AWESOME! How have i missed this for the past 2 months or so?! Spewing!

Im actually going to TAFE this year to begin my winemaking course


----------



## Pete2501 (12/2/10)

ben_sa said:


> AWESOME! How have i missed this for the past 2 months or so?! Spewing!
> 
> Im actually going to TAFE this year to begin my winemaking course



Oh dude that's so cool. There'a uni course for brewing here in WA. I wouldn't mind doing part time time permitting. 

Keep us posted on how the course goes. I'm sure it'll make you a valuable asset in any brewing club. B)


----------



## ben_sa (17/2/10)

Cheers Pete, It only took me about 5 years after finishing high school to actually decide what i was interested in lol.

TafeSA do night courses on Mash brewing which i thought about as well.... cant work work work and no play afterall 

the paperwork for the course is at home now but i havent read it yet, Its 2 years at TAFE, then 2 years at uni


----------

